# WOW server with Mangos



## DEViATIO (Apr 29, 2009)

i know that freebsd users arent mostly game players but help with some basics please 

need to:

1-install mysql


```
cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql50-server
make install clean
```

2-create databases + connect with program

i dont know how???but i think we need this:

```
create database mangos;
create database realmd;
create database with max connection set (on example 255),port 3306,
```

3- add to etc/rc.conf: 
	
	



```
mysql50_enable=â€YESâ€
```

4-run sql

```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server start
```

5-install mangos

```
cd /usr/ports/games/mangos
make install clean
```

6-extract maps

6-set mangos
use google to set mangos.conf/mangosd.conf

7-run mangos server

please,make this tutorial complete,i am


----------



## Morty (May 6, 2009)

you can use google translator fot this page (russian to english for example) _http://mangos.ru/wiki/index.php/Install:FreeBSD

finally get complete guide for mangos from git install


PS: freebsd port of mangos is very old, i'm don't recomend to use them


----------



## Carpetsmoker (May 11, 2009)

> 6-set mangos
> use google to set mangos.conf/mangosd.conf



So you omit the only part of this howto that might actually be interesting ...?

The rest of this is just port installation -- We know how to do that ...

I see from the edit message you didn't even bother to add code tags ... 
Please people, pay some attention to the quality of these howto's and consider if they are actually worth posting ...


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 11, 2009)

Do not post questions in the HOW TO forum, please. It defeats the purpose. Only fully-matured tutorials and FAQ's belong there.


----------



## DEViATIO (May 11, 2009)

DutchDaemon:but how to tell somebody that you need help with this and do howto 4 me?and this forums can resul in howto.i know that you must delete some messages...

Carpetsmoker: i wasnt so skillfull to install  it and run it.if you know how,you can write it pls.

mangosd.conf :
------------------
you can search translation to your language from english.
my is http://www.wowresource.eu/index.php?showtopic=9654

what i need to install when i want actual version?Morty wrote that port is old.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 11, 2009)

If you want to know how to do something, just ask it in an appropriate section of the forums. The HowTo forum is for *telling* people how to do something, not *asking*.


----------



## DEViATIO (May 13, 2009)

i have problem with this,how to take source code from git:
progress on Morty`s russian pages is: 


> % svn co http://scriptdev2.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/scriptdev2 ~/mangos/src/bindings/ScriptDev2



and freebsd return  Mangos is not a user name.when i copy this ito console.


----------



## DEViATIO (May 13, 2009)

its question for beginners,i know,so it is, 



> ....~/folders/where/to/save/it/?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 13, 2009)

Why not use a full path?


----------



## DEViATIO (May 13, 2009)

what do you mean?
i thonk that the part with internet adres is from where to download and te adres after ~ is where to download?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 13, 2009)

Make 'where to download' a full path, so don't use '~/somewhere', but '/home/user/somewhere'. The '~' may be confusing svn.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (May 14, 2009)

The shell expands the ~, so it doesn't matter, svn will have no way of knowing there was ever a tilde.


----------

